
Ask HN: Are you selling your stock? - jacquesm
With the stockmarket as volatile as it has been recently, are stock savvy HN&#x27;ers on the buying or the selling side? I have no dog in the race at the moment (fortunately), but I can&#x27;t help but wonder how people here respond to the daily dose of the roller-coaster.
======
tedyoung
Mostly no, though I am doing some loss-harvesting: selling stocks to take a
loss and buying highly-correlated equivalent stocks or ETFs, so that I don't
lose out on gains (because timing when to buy back is a bad idea). e.g.,
selling INTU and buying XLK. Something like
[http://www.sectorspdr.com/sectorspdr/tools/correlation-
track...](http://www.sectorspdr.com/sectorspdr/tools/correlation-tracker) is
useful to find high (0.7 or greater) correlations.

------
marketgod
This is a fake sell off. Good time to add was today, but I didn't. Still
looking to find a follow through tomorrow/Friday.

------
JoshCalbet
Nope. I just want to keep buying. Companies that provide value will always
have lows, and those are the times to get in.

------
danielvf
No. That doesn’t mean I won’t be surprised if it goes down more, just that I
am sure I’d do a bad job deciding when to buy back in.

------
kuhhk
Nope. Buy and hold long strategy

